
Whatsapp now has as many users as Gmail. Goodbye, email - tmlee
https://www.techinasia.com/whatsapp-users-gmail-goodbye-email
======
oliwarner
Because GMail is all email? And WhatsApp can do everything you can do with
email?

Either something drastic has changed while I've been asleep or this is a
really stupid comparison to be making to infer the death of anything.

Even if you combined all chat services, email still has a place. As long as
domains exist, it always will.

------
nunobrito
Great comment. Let's all drop a test and tried open standard to adopt a
closed-platform that is centralized on a single provider.

btw. Agree with other commenters, gmail is not the whole email so the
comparison is moot from the beginning.

~~~
roddux
GMail not be all email, but it's damn close! It serves 1bn[1] users out of an
estimated 2.7bn total[2].

[1] [http://www.theverge.com/2016/2/1/10889492/gmail-1-billion-
go...](http://www.theverge.com/2016/2/1/10889492/gmail-1-billion-google-
alphabet) [2] [http://www.radicati.com/wp/wp-
content/uploads/2015/02/Email-...](http://www.radicati.com/wp/wp-
content/uploads/2015/02/Email-Statistics-Report-2015-2019-Executive-
Summary.pdf)

------
herbst
I am a "active Whatsapp user". But i maybe write a message a day. And write
and write multiple emails a day. IMHO thats not a valid assumption.

------
lazylizard
i'm so totally waiting for alerts, notifications, confirmations, newsletters
and everything else to come via whatsapp. so that i can't find anything
anymore.

------
noja
It's not either/or.

